# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Monica Martin

## Polyneikos

*Monica Martin*

Height: 5'4" 
Weight: 145L-off season / 135L-pre-contest
Best lifts: Bench: 250p , Leg-press:1250p

----------


## billys15

Στην τελευταια φωτο εχει θηλυκοτητα.Και λογικα ή ειναι off season ή ειναι πιο παλια η φωτο.

----------


## NASSER

Mαρεσει που είναι ντυμένη διαβολάκι   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:  

polyneikos για καλο τις εβαλες πρωινιατικα τις φωτο???    :02. Smile:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Polyneikos

ναι,ναι,να σας διαολίσω λίγο!!αντε καλημερα και καλη εβδομάδα !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

για πιο hardcore καταστάσεις  :08. Evil Fire:   :01. ROFL: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Rise above

:01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  




> καλη εβδομάδα


τώρα καλή θα είναι  :01. ROFL:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Φοβερή! Ότι πρέπει για παρτενερ προπόνησης!  :05. Hantel:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ για την τελευταία φοτο είναι πιό θυληκή αλλά γενικά ρε παιδιά δεν πουλάει αυτό το στύλ γυναίκας η μάλον είναι για εξειδικευμένες περιπτώσεις, εγώ την προτιμώ γατούλα και θυληκια και ας έχει και λίγα παχάκια δεν πειράζει γυναίκα είναι .  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλία σιγουρα αυτό το προτυπο γυναικων δεν είναι η κοπελα που θα είσαι μαζί της και θα είσαι ανετος,είναι σκληροπυρηνικη πλευρα του αθληματος αλλα σαν λατρεις του αθληματος πρεπει να τις βλέπουμε και αυτές,πιστευω στην Αμερική που υπάρχουν πολλες επαγγελματιες γυναικες στον χωρο είναι πιο εξοικιωμενοι να βλεπουν τετοια κοριτσια και φανταζομαι και αυτες όμως δεν κυκλοφορουν με αγυμναστους,μάλλον στο πρωτο ραντεβου θα σε ρωτάνε τι θεση έχεις παρει και σε ποιον αγωνα,χα,χα !!

----------


## mathiteuomenos

καλα ρε 110 κιλα στον παγκο εχει σηκωσει το τερας!!?? εγω αυτα τα κιλα ουτε με κυαλια δε τα βλεπω    :01. Crying:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και εμένα μ αρέσει να βλέπω και μάλιστα προκαλεί θαυμασμό μια τέτοια γυναίκα αλλά σαν άντρας δεν θα μου άρεσε σαν σχέση θα ξενέρωνα γιατί κάποτε είχα την περιέργεια να δω πώς είναι με τέτοια γυναίκα και ένα θα πώ σε κάποια προσωπική στιγμή με ρώτησε το εξής θεικό <<πώς φαίνετε η πλάτη μου;>> καταλαβαίνετε σε τι φάση και στάση μιλάμε και λές και εμένα εκείνη την ώρα με ενδιέφερε η πλάτη της .

κατά τα 'αλλα όμως δεν παύει να είναι αξιο θαυμασμού και μάλιστα θέλει περισσότερη προσπάθεια από ένα αντρα μια γυναίκα σε τέτοιο επίπεδο.
και ούτε μπορώ να πω μου προκαλεί αηδία απλά επειδή μιλάμε για γυναίκα το βλέπουμε και απο σεξουαλικής πλευράς αλλά και πάλι είναι υποκειμενικό.

----------


## NASSER

> σε κάποια προσωπική στιγμή με ρώτησε το εξής θεικό <<πώς φαίνετε η πλάτη μου;>> καταλαβαίνετε σε τι φάση και στάση μιλάμε και λές και εμένα εκείνη την ώρα με ενδιέφερε η πλάτη της .


Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να της εδωσες την απαντηση που ηθελε   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

Δηλαδη : ''Τουμπανο εισαι μωρο μου, αεροδρομιο η πλατη σου ''   :01. Mr. Green:  

Απο εσενα θελει να το ακουσει, οχι απο τον τρεντι που ειναι σαν σαμιαμίδι    :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

 :05. Posing:

----------


## Muscleboss

> σε κάποια προσωπική στιγμή με ρώτησε το εξής θεικό <<πώς φαίνετε η πλάτη μου;>>


  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

θα απαντούσα τώρα, αλλα η θέση μου εδώ μέσα δεν το επιτρέπει.  :01. Embarassed:  

το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο είχα την ευκαρία να γνωρίσω τέτοιες κοπέλες ήταν ιδιαίτερες, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι καλό ή κακό.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε έδωσα την απάντηση που ήθελε να ακούσει αλλά δεν είπα και ψέματα αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και μην ξεχνάμε τα ετερώνυμα έλκονται δηλαδή αν δείτε πολλοί ββερ καλοί που ξέρω εγώ, είχαν κάτι γυναίκες μοντέλα και κάποιοι γυμνασμένες αλλά στυλ φίτνες διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο.

δείτε λαμπράντα που του έριχνε και ένα κεφάλι ήταν κουκλάρα , αλλά είπαμε είναι υποκειμενικό το τι αρέσει στον καθένα που λέει πάρε τα μάτια του και δές την , εγώ είπα πχ αν πιάσω γυναίκα η την αγκαλιάσω και είναι σαν και μένα έχω πάθει ταράκουλο αλλά είναι και πώς το υποστηρίζει αυτό που είναι και εγκεφαλικά ,αλλά είπαμε μιλάμε για υπερβολή που στην ελλάδα δεν έχουμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις παλιά είχαμε αρκετές όπως και η λίτσα η αβράμη αλλά καμία σχέση με τις σημερινές χαρτ κόρ

απλά μου αρέσει να τις βλέπω σαν αθλήτριες αλλά καλό είναι σαν γυναίκες να τις βλέπουμε και αλλιώς θεμιτό είναι και αυτό . είναι γούστα όμως

----------


## Muscleboss

> σε κάποια προσωπική στιγμή με ρώτησε το εξής θεικό <<πώς φαίνετε η πλάτη μου;>> ...ενοείτε έδωσα την απάντηση που ήθελε να ακούσει


ηλία θα μου επιτρέψεις λίγο να αστειευτώ μαζί σου... αν το δείς και δε σου αρέσει ρίξε ένα delete  :01. Smile: 

Η προσωπική στιγμή που είπε ο Ηλίας παραπάνω - ο ακριβής διάλογος:

Κ=Κοπέλα
Η=Ηλίας

*Κ: Ηλία, πώς φαίνετε η πλάτη μου;*  :01. Embarassed:  

*Η:* (σκέφτεται:τι της λέμε τώρα; )... *εεε...πάρε μια διπλή δικεφάλων...*  :01. Unsure:  

*Κ: Έτσι;*  :01. Confused:  

*Η:* (σκέφτεται:ούτε να ποζάρει δε ξέρει)... *εεε...ναι...πάρε και ένα άνοιγμα πλάτης...*


*Κ: Έχεις δεί καλύτερη πλάτη;*  :02. Confused2: 

*Η:* (σκέφτεται:ωχ,τι της λέμε τώρα; ).*..εεεε... είχα δεί μια στο παγκόσμιο στη Γερμανία το 1988..*  :01. Rolling Eyes:  


*Κ: Τι άλλη πόζα θες να πάρω;*

*Η:* (σκέφτεται: αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι ούτε το χέρι δε θα της πιάσω απόψε)... *Εντάξει δε χρειάζεται είσαι πολύ καλή!*



*Κ: Αληθεια?   Να πάρω και μια πλάγια στήθους;*  :01. Smile Wide:  

*Η:* (σκέφτεται: κοιτα να δείς που θα θέλει και ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα στο τέλος)... *Άντε πάρε να δούμε...*  :01. Help:  



*Κ:*  _(με πονηρό χαμόγελο...)_ *Ηλία...θα ήθελες να σου δείξω τίποτε άλλο....;*  :01. Shifty:  

*Η:* (σκέφτεται: όπα να το το υπονοούμενο!! θα φάμε καλά σήμερα!!  :02. Idea:  ).*.. θα ήθελα να δώ πολλά από εσένα απόψε....*  :02. Love:   :02. Love:  



*Κ: ε, ορίστε τότε μία .....MOST MUSCULAR!!!!!!!!* 

 :08. Door EEK:  

 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## billys15

Κοιτα τι ιδεες ερχονται βραδιατικα!!  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   Ειδικα σκεφτομαι την διπλη δικεφαλων να μην μπορει να γυρισει καλα το κεφαλι και να πιανεται ο λαιμος,αλλα να εχει και το βλεμμα το "καλη ειμαι μωρε??"  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

AXAXXAXAXAXAXAXAXAAXXA Ε οχι ρε Πανο,με σκοτωσες πρωινιατικα AXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAAXXAXAAXXAXAX  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL: 
 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## napstor

πολυ καλο πανο  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  
 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο πως το σκαρωσες όλο αυτό το σεναριακι;;Χα,χα !!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως ομολογώ πολύ καλός σεναριογράφος ο πάνος με φαντάζομε την ώρα του διαλόγου να είναι η άλλη στα 4 τι πιό φυσιολογικό από ένα τέτοιο διάλογο και εγώ να παρακολουθώ την <<γράμωση>> της .

αυτό θα πεί βραδυνή έμπνευση ο πάνος ομολογώ και ο διαλογος πετυχημένος , να λοιπόν ένα κρυφό ταλέντο του Muscleboss.  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## slaine

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------

